# Really wanting information please on moving to Australia



## chloealex (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,
Me and my boyfriend recently had the idea of moving to Australia because of the high cost of Taxes,Food,Fuel etc that will be going up again soon so we are wanting to look into if it would benefit us to move to Australia at the moment we are paying ...
Rent=450
gas&eletric=40 each
council tax=100 a month
Tv& internet=80 a month
food= 70 a week
Fuel= 30 a week

If any one could give me some prices of the difference over there then it would be great 

Thankyou


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Australia, Sydney, average area (inner west). All prices in AUD. 

Rent: 350 per week for 2 bedder
Gas: 200 per quarter
Electric 200 per quarter (however if no gas and all electric, expect around $400 per quarter)
Internet: 60 per month
Petrol: $1.30 - $1.40 per litre. Depends what car you use and how much you travel
Food: 100 per week

You don't pay council if you rent.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*removalists Sydney*

Hi there,
I have lived in Sydney just a few months back and it was cheap. Try closer to western side of Sydney.


----------



## ClaudiaPolifka (May 21, 2011)

It is certainly not cheap but once you are here you will figure out some little tricks to make it a bit cheaper (eg find cheaper stuff in the supermarkets, use buses rather than trains, etc.). your calculation seems to be pretty good just be aware that the rent will be extremely high. I am paying 620 a month, sharing a room with my boyfriend. Nothing fancy at all but close to the beach. If the 450 in your calculation are per month, this will increase a lot. The other costs will be roughly what you are saying above.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

chloealex said:


> Hello,
> Me and my boyfriend recently had the idea of moving to Australia because of the high cost of Taxes,Food,Fuel etc that will be going up again soon so we are wanting to look into if it would benefit us to move to Australia at the moment we are paying ...
> Rent=450
> gas&eletric=40 each
> ...


Hi. What country are you currently staying? I think you should consider the possible job you and your boyfriend may have before deciding to stay in AU. Your expenditure will always depend on how much you earn because I still believe that the more you earn, the higher you spend. Try to visit Australia Cost of Living, Wages and Australian Income Tax :: visit Australia Immigration for additional information.


----------

